# Congratulations Jazzie!



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

She graduated her Associates class!

Was there ever any doubt??? OMG YES!!!!!!!

Jazz just freezes up when outside of the house! However by the end of our training classes, she would go inside the building without being pulled in or without darting in from fear of the door.

All of her tests but one she did good at! Not perfect BUT better than any other dog in the class!

Her 'Look' command. WOW! What a tough one, could not get her to look for 5 secs. All I could get was a glance from her every time I commanded, but she would not hold it. The 2 trainers were talking while I was trying to work with her and finally they said I could stop.

They said they had never seen anything like this. They said she obeyed perfectly, but would not hold the look because she was 'respecting me'. In other words, in her world, to stare is to challenge and Jazz simply was not going to challenge me. This is a trait of the wild, a survival tactic of sorts.

They said my training with her has been outstanding! That I naturally adjusted when I needed to, that I kept my voice calm and soothing, and that they could see I was thinking, watching and reacting to Jasmines actions and movements much more than the typical handler.

Most people, especially their first training class, are so busy in a thinking mode of 'will my dog do this, please do this, no do it again', that they lose focus of actually connecting with the dog.

They admitted Jasmine's type is a very hard type to train and she almost suggested not putting her in a group class at first. If it had not been her seeing my determination and training skills already with Jules, she said she would have held back for sure. She was prepared to pull Jazz at any time if she felt the stress was too much for her. But she said once a lesson was taught, I went off on my own and they would watch Jazz and I work from afar and was amazed at how she would respond to me in a one on one situation once I made Jazz feel like it was just her and I.

She said not just anyone could do with Jazz what I have been doing with her and they were both please with my techniques and loved watching me grow with Jazz as well.

Trust me, I came home exhausted from each class. Jazz and I worked endlessly. And many times I nearly gave up. But the payoff was exceptional! Having the other handlers approach me at different times during all the training classes expressing how they liked how I showed confidence, how did I do that. I shared with them what little I knew and I could see by the end of the course how they too changed.

And when diplomas were handed out, Jazz and I got the loudest most enthusiastic applaud and Jazz thanked them all with her special 'sit pretty pose' looking at me with her sweet adoring eyes, a smile that would melt your heart and a RoooROoooRoooo that made everyone go "Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww"

It was this moment, I seen, she was truly in her element.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW COngratulations Jazz....... you are the star and your Mommy is SO proud. All of your GRF friends are too !!!! Fantastic accounting of your class...... gives me hope for my skittish Maggie Moo.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can hear the pride in this post, and it makes me happy. Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Jazz!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Woo hoo!! Way to go Jazz. I'll bet Mama will give you a nice treat for being so smart. Love the pix of the two of you. Nice to put a face with the name LOL


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Woo hoo!! Way to go Jazz. I'll bet Mama will give you a nice treat for being so smart. Love the pix of the two of you. Nice to put a face with the name LOL


Uh.........that's my trainer!!!! LOL!!!

Treats? I bought Jazz and Jules each some deer antlers. Been home 4 hours and they are STILL chewing on them!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

THIS would be me with my babies! LOL!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, as I said before



> Nice to put a face with the name


Too funny. I'm starting to think we all need to put our pictures in our avatars. I see people with Goldens all the time and always wonder if they are members on here. I know, I'm crazy LOL.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> THIS would be me with my babies! LOL!!!


 
Great pic. Where did you get the deer antlers?? Have they had them before??? I've been reading about them and thought they might be worth a try. Mine can devour bully sticks in mere minutes.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats Jazzie! (That's what I call my Jasmine, too). You did good and made mom proud!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

My trainer sells the antlers and this was the first time for them.

I think they are going to last a while!

I'll take some pics and post for ya in a new thread!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww you gave me goosebumps! 
You should be proud of yourself and your sweet Jazz!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Great work, Jazzy!!!! You have lots to Roo Roo about!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Yay for Jazz! Congratulations to you, Mom, for holding onto your patience and working so hard with your beautiful girl!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Jazz and I can tell your mommy is very proud of you. You sound like a very smart girl and my brother Bama is very jealous. He cant pay attention longer than his name. 
Beau


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Way to go Jazz!!!!! Congratulations sister!

:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go Jazz!!!!!!, Great job!!!!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Congratulations, Jazz! What a great job by both of you! :wavey:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Job You Two!! WooHooRooooo!


----------

